# Chaos Quarter - Outcast pilot vs. Bioengineered imperialists



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chaos Quarter

By David Welch, available from Amazon in e-book and paperback.

For over five hundred years, humanity has sprawled across the galaxy, forming fractious empires and deadly regions of lawless space. In the midst of brewing tensions, disgraced Commonwealth pilot Rex Vahl is tapped for a suicide mission: infiltrate an interplanetary power known only as the "Hegemony" and discover what hides behind their veil of secrecy.

What does Rex have on his side? His co-pilot is a former prostitute with tiger-striped skin. His gunner is a traitorous ex-nobleman wanted by his countrymen. His engineer is a laid-back cyborg exiled for asking one too many questions about God. Add in a woman genetically engineered to have no free will, and you get his motley crew. Armed with only a souped-up freighter, Rex blasts off to pursue rumors of a mysterious Hegemony ambassador on the planet of Cordelia. To get there, he and his crew must cross the Chaos Quarter, a tumultuous territory defined by tyrants, pirates, and religious extremists. Even if they survive the journey, the ambassador could prove deadlier than any enemy they face along the way.

But when Rex discovers that the Empire of Europa--the Commonwealth's greatest foe--has agents skulking in the shadows, he realizes his mission is no longer a secret. And if he secures his prize now, the intergalactic fallout could unleash the most deadly war the galaxy has ever seen.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Outnumbered, outgunned, but never outclassed...a motley bunch takes on two superpowers in this sci-fi action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Three hundred fifty-five reviews on Amazon.  Eighty-nine percent four and five-stars!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Exactly how far must genetic engineering go before a people stop being human, and start being...something else.  And exactly how far will they go to protect the secret of what they have become?  Find out in Chaos Quarter.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you do when you find yourself alongside a woman with absolutely no free will of her own?  And what do you if you can give that woman free will, but only by exposing yourself to two powerful and murderous enemies?  Disgraced Captain Rex Vahl comes face-to-face with this question in Chaos Quarter...


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

I vaguely remember reading this, although it was quite some time ago now.

Did you ever do a sequel?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Thanks for reading!  Doing editing on a sequel now.  Hopefully it'll be ready sometime in the next few months, but nothing set in stone.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chakrika Alvadile was nothing more than a mid-level prostitute with tiger-striped skin, until she found herself stuck about a spaceship surrounded by strangers.  Now she's learning to fly a ship, taking care of a cute little boy, and trying to fend off the evils of the galaxy with her new crew-mates.  You wouldn't expect a victimized young woman with little education to be up demands of life in the void, but Chakrika may just find the CHOAS QUARTER to be the best thing that ever happened to her...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For over ninety years Second was nothing more than a biological machine, a human being turned into the perfect slave.  Deprived of free will, she has spent long decades obeying the will of her master, and being transferred from one body to the next.  But when freedom comes, what exactly will she be?  Is there somebody under the layers of control and modification, or is she too far gone to ever truly be human?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi was once a cyborg of Cyberdan, until he said something unpolitic and got exiled to the wilderness of the CHAOS QUARTER.  Trapped in the void with a broken ship, he sees Rex and his crew as his best chance of escape.  But with a warship on their tale it's an escape that cold prove to be short-lived...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists in the worst part of known space...


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

You do realize you're torturing some of us?   

Each time I see the notification for this thread, I think "Great, the sequel is finally out!"

But no.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

My bad!  Not my intention, just trying to be consistent with the marketing and all...

Still aiming for December with the sequel, knock on wood.  I'll give that one it's own thread for those interested.


----------



## AltMe (May 18, 2015)

David Welch said:


> I'll give that one it's own thread for those interested.


Post it here too. Its why I'm following it after all.  
Might miss a new thread, but wont miss this one.

Also, might be nice to get a one week notice on the release. I'll need to re-read the first one before starting the sequel.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists in the worst part of known space...

Also, the sequel to this book, CHAOS QUARTER: IMPERIAL AMBITIONS, should be available to readers December 3rd or 4th, so keep an eye out!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists in the worst part of known space...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists in the worst part of known space...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Outnumbered, outgunned, but never outclassed...a motley bunch takes on two superpowers in this scifi action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Exactly how far must genetic engineering go before a people stop being human, and start being...something else.  And exactly how far will they go to protect the secret of what they have become?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you do when you find yourself alongside a woman with absolutely no free will of her own?  And what do you if you can give that woman free will, but only by exposing yourself to two powerful and murderous enemies?  Disgraced Captain Rex Vahl comes face-to-face with this question in Chaos Quarter...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chakrika Alvadile was nothing more than a mid-level prostitute with tiger-striped skin, until she found herself stuck about a spaceship surrounded by strangers.  Now she's learning to fly a ship, taking care of a cute little boy, and trying to fend off the evils of the galaxy with her new crew-mates.  You wouldn't expect a victimized young woman with little education to be up demands of life in the void, but Chakrika may just find the CHAOS QUARTER to be the best thing that ever happened to her...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For over ninety years Second was nothing more than a biological machine, a human being turned into the perfect slave.  Deprived of free will, she has spent long decades obeying the will of her master, and being transferred from one body to the next.  But when freedom comes, what exactly will she be?  Is there somebody under the layers of control and modification, or is she too far gone to ever truly be human?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi was once a cyborg of Cyberdan, until he said something unpolitic and got exiled to the wilderness of the CHAOS QUARTER.  Trapped in the void with a broken ship, he sees Rex and his crew as his best chance of escape.  But with a warship on their tale it's an escape that cold prove to be short-lived...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Blair and Flynn had a simple job: maintain the secrecy of the Perfected Hegemony less the primitives of explored space misunderstand it, and the great works it was doing to advance the human genome. So when the crew of _Long Haul_ gets their hands on the corpse of a Hegemon master, the chase is on to stop them from revealing his secrets to the wider universe. Blair and Flynn will stop at nothing to achieve their goal, but the Chaos Quarter is a vast place, and their enemy is stubbornly good at staying alive. See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Outnumbered, outgunned, but never outclassed...a motley bunch takes on two superpowers in this scifi action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Three hundred ninety Amazon reviews, 4.3 star rating!  Come enjoy a rollicking, space-chase adventure tale.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Exactly how far must genetic engineering go before a people stop being human, and start being...something else.  And exactly how far will they go to protect the secret of what they have become?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER.


Also, look out for my new book, THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, on Amazon in the weeks ahead.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you do when you find yourself alongside a woman with absolutely no free will of her own?  And what do you if you can give that woman free will, but only by exposing yourself to two powerful and murderous enemies?  Disgraced Captain Rex Vahl comes face-to-face with this question in CHAOS QUARTER.

Also, my new book, THE FALLEN ANGEL HUNTERS, has its own thread and is available for purchase from Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

The Chaos Quarter isn't exactly a nice place to be.  Composed of thousands of failed states, petty kingdoms, pirate bands, religious fanatics, and bloodthirsty warlords, it's difficult to make it a week, much less the months Rex Vahl will need to cross it.  And should he reach the other side what awaits him?  A reclusive superpower that had never let anybody escape their space alive.  Armed with a souped-up freighter and a crew of cast-offs, the odds are looking long indeed...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What lies beyond the Chaos Quarter, nobody rightly knows. There are rumors though. Rumors of freaks who hunt men and women for fun. Rumors of genetic engineering run wild, blurring the lines between what's human and what's not. Rumors of a third superpower, waiting to unleash itself on an unprepared universe...But all anybody knows for certain is that nobody who ventures into that space comes back alive, _ever._ This presents a problem to disgraced pilot Rex Vahl, as his superiors very much want to know what awaits them beyond the Chaos Quarter...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

399 reviews!  4.3 Amazon rating!  Check out CHAOS QUARTER if you're looking for a rollicking space opera.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For over ninety years Second was nothing more than a biological machine, a human being turned into the perfect slave.  Deprived of free will, she has spent long decades obeying the will of her master, and being transferred from one body to the next.  But when freedom comes, what exactly will she be?  Is there somebody under the layers of control and modification, or is she too far gone to ever truly be human?


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi was once a cyborg of Cyberdan, until he said something unpolitic and got exiled to the wilderness of the CHAOS QUARTER.  Trapped in the void with a broken ship, he sees Rex and his crew as his best chance of escape.  But with a warship on their tale it's an escape that cold prove to be short-lived...

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced captain sent out to die on an impossible mission, an insane superpower with dark secrets it will kill to keep, and a crew comprised of ex-prostitutes, noble traitors, and laid-back cyborgs...all this and more comes together in the CHAOS QUARTER.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

400 reviews!  Sure fix if you're looking for rollicking, space opera adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Reduced price on Amazon, today only (12/13).  On sale for $1.99!  Great story at a great price.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

CHAOS QUARTER, available in paperback and e-book from Amazon.

For over five hundred years, humanity has sprawled across the galaxy, forming fractious empires and deadly regions of lawless space. In the midst of brewing tensions, disgraced Commonwealth pilot Rex Vahl is tapped for a suicide mission: infiltrate an interplanetary power known only as the "Hegemony" and discover what hides behind their veil of secrecy.

What does Rex have on his side? His co-pilot is a former prostitute with tiger-striped skin. His gunner is a traitorous ex-nobleman wanted by his countrymen. His engineer is a laid-back cyborg exiled for asking one too many questions about God. Add in a woman genetically engineered to have no free will, and you get his motley crew. Armed with only a souped-up freighter, Rex blasts off to pursue rumors of a mysterious Hegemony ambassador on the planet of Cordelia. To get there, he and his crew must cross the Chaos Quarter, a tumultuous territory defined by tyrants, pirates, and religious extremists. Even if they survive the journey, the ambassador could prove deadlier than any enemy they face along the way.

But when Rex discovers that the Empire of Europa--the Commonwealth's greatest foe--has agents skulking in the shadows, he realizes his mission is no longer a secret. And if he secures his prize now, the intergalactic fallout could unleash the most deadly war the galaxy has ever seen.
« Last Edit: August 31, 2015, 06:16:09 PM by David Welch »


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

An exile meant to kill him, a crew that might just save him, and an enemy that will change the game forever...see for yourself what happens in CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

407 reviews!  Sure-thing if you like scifi action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chakrika Alvadile was nothing more than a mid-level prostitute with tiger-striped skin, until she found herself stuck about a spaceship surrounded by strangers.  Now she's learning to fly a ship, taking care of a cute little boy, and trying to fend off the evils of the galaxy with her new crew-mates.  You wouldn't expect a victimized young woman with little education to be up demands of life in the void, but Chakrika may just find the CHAOS QUARTER to be the best thing that ever happened to her...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For over ninety years Second was nothing more than a biological machine, a human being turned into the perfect slave.  Deprived of free will, she has spent long decades obeying the will of her master, and being transferred from one body to the next.  But when freedom comes, what exactly will she be?  Is there somebody under the layers of control and modification, or is she too far gone to ever truly be human?

Keep an eye out for the next book in the series, CHAOS QUARTER: HORDE, available from Amazon June 1st!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi was once a cyborg of Cyberdan, until he said something unpolitic and got exiled to the wilderness of the CHAOS QUARTER.  Trapped in the void with a broken ship, he sees Rex and his crew as his best chance of escape.  But with a warship on their tale it's an escape that cold prove to be short-lived...

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Blair and Flynn had a simple job: maintain the secrecy of the Perfected Hegemony less the primitives of explored space misunderstand it, and the great works it was doing to advance the human genome.  So when the crew of Long Haul gets their hands on the corpse of a Hegemon master, the chase is on to stop them from revealing his secrets to the wider universe.  Blair and Flynn will stop at nothing to achieve their goal, but the Chaos Quarter is a vast place, and their enemy is stubbornly good at staying alive.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Outnumbered, outgunned, but never outclassed...a motley bunch takes on two superpowers in this scifi action-adventure.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists.  CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Exactly how far must genetic engineering go before a people stop being human, and start being...something else.  And exactly how far will they go to protect the secret of what they have become?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you do when you find yourself alongside a woman with absolutely no free will of her own?  And what do you if you can give that woman free will, but only by exposing yourself to two powerful and murderous enemies?  Disgraced Captain Rex Vahl comes face-to-face with this question in Chaos Quarter...

CHAOS QUARTER, available in paperback and ebook on amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chakrika Alvadile was nothing more than a mid-level prostitute with tiger-striped skin, until she found herself stuck about a spaceship surrounded by strangers.  Now she's learning to fly a ship, taking care of a cute little boy, and trying to fend off the evils of the galaxy with her new crew-mates.  You wouldn't expect a victimized young woman with little education to be up demands of life in the void, but Chakrika may just find the CHOAS QUARTER to be the best thing that ever happened to her...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For over ninety years Second was nothing more than a biological machine, a human being turned into the perfect slave.  Deprived of free will, she has spent long decades obeying the will of her master, and being transferred from one body to the next.  But when freedom comes, what exactly will she be?  Is there somebody under the layers of control and modification, or is she too far gone to ever truly be human?

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi was once a cyborg of Cyberdan, until he said something unpolitic and got exiled to the wilderness of the CHAOS QUARTER.  Trapped in the void with a broken ship, he sees Rex and his crew as his best chance of escape.  But with a warship on their tale it's an escape that cold prove to be short-lived...

See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER.

Fourth book in the series coming 9/30/2019!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Looking for space opera that doesn't disappoint?  Pulse-pounding action, philosophical cyborgs, rampaging genetic freaks, malign aristocrats, and amoral pirates go up against a disgraced captain and his make-shift crew in this pulp-inspired scifi adventure.  CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon in ebook and paperback.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Blair and Flynn had a simple job: maintain the secrecy of the Perfected Hegemony less the primitives of explored space misunderstand it, and the great works it was doing to advance the human genome.  So when the crew of Long Haul gets their hands on the corpse of a Hegemon master, the chase is on to stop them from revealing his secrets to the wider universe.  Blair and Flynn will stop at nothing to achieve their goal, but the Chaos Quarter is a vast place, and their enemy is stubbornly good at staying alive.  See for yourself in CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you do when you find yourself alongside a woman with absolutely no free will of her own?  And what do you if you can give that woman free will, but only by exposing yourself to two powerful and murderous enemies?  Disgraced Captain Rex Vahl comes face-to-face with this question in CHAOS QUARTER.  Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...available on Amazon.


Keep an out out for my latest book, THE BOYS OF THE BREACH, now available for pre-order on Amazon!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Chakrika Alvadile was nothing more than a mid-level prostitute with tiger-striped skin, until she found herself stuck about a spaceship surrounded by strangers.  Now she's learning to fly a ship, taking care of a cute little boy, and trying to fend off the evils of the galaxy with her new crew-mates.  You wouldn't expect a victimized young woman with little education to be up demands of life in the void, but Chakrika may just find the CHOAS QUARTER to be the best thing that ever happened to her...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

For over ninety years Second was nothing more than a biological machine, a human being turned into the perfect slave.  Deprived of free will, she has spent long decades obeying the will of her master, and being transferred from one body to the next.  But when freedom comes, what exactly will she be?  Is there somebody under the layers of control and modification, or is she too far gone to ever truly be human?

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Jake Gaderi was once a cyborg of Cyberdan, until he said something unpolitic and got exiled to the wilderness of the CHAOS QUARTER.  Trapped in the void with a broken ship, he sees Rex and his crew as his best chance of escape.  But with a warship on their tale it's an escape that could prove to be short-lived...

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

A disgraced pilot, tiger-striped prostitute, traitorous nobleman, and laid-back cyborg take on a race of body-hopping genetic supremacists in the worst part of known space...

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Exactly how far must genetic engineering go before a people stop being human, and start being...something else.  And exactly how far will they go to protect the secret of what they have become?  Find out in CHAOS QUARTER.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

What do you do when you find yourself alongside a woman with absolutely no free will of her own?  And what do you if you can give that woman free will, but only by exposing yourself to two powerful and murderous enemies?  Disgraced Captain Rex Vahl comes face-to-face with this question in CHAOS QUARTER...


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

Lucius Baliol lost everything when he walked away from the aristocratic Europan Empire.  Now he finds himself in the employ of the empire's greatest enemy, serving under a man who would've shot him on sight just months before.  But in the Chaos Quarter even longtime enemies sometimes find themselves throw together, and Baliol's skills at war may be just what Lieutenant Rex Vahl needs to survive his impossible mission to the CHAOS QUARTER...

Available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.

Also keep an eye out for my new western, THE DAY OF THE DEPUTY, now available for pre-order!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: 'The story sucked me in with the opening chapter. Great character development. Just enough plot twists and turns to keep me turning the page.'

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, e-book and paperback.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

"David Welch, like Marko Kloos, has captured the old-time fun of fast-paced space novels with interesting concepts, faster-than-light drives, and enemies that have very unique characteristics. In this case you have an out-cast space captain who's sent on an apparent suicide mission to a part of the Cosmos where no have returned from to talk about it. He has no crew so he must find one as he goes along, he has a capable ship, and meets an enemy that defies easy description. Like many of the Kindle books developed by new Sci-Fi authors, Chaos Quarter was a fast read and I hope he comes out with a sequel with the same cast of characters. It is primarily written from a single person's point of view which, for me, increases my engagement in the story and makes it easier to keep track of the plot and characters."

CHAOS QAURTER, available on Amazon.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:

I liked this book a lot. It is well written...The main characters are interesting, the world around them creatively shown, and the show goes on and on. A nice mixture between technology and wild imagination - an organic spaceship? A tiger striped woman? never getting old by switching minds into new bodies? Noble Counts and subservient slaves? Heroic space battles? I am looking forward to the next book by this author.

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review:  "This was a really good book. Great characters, great world building, and a solid story. I wasn't sure where it was going once the main antagonist was introduced, but the author had a cohesive vision and really drove this one home with an ending that made this a great stand alone novel but sets up a series nicely with an interesting crew. Welch is definitely now on my "authors to watch" list."

CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon, ebook and paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "When a book is really, really good, I always search for more by the author. As soon as I finished Chaos Quarter (and I do mean immediately after I finished reading the last page), I searched for more by David Welch...I completely enjoyed and was completely immersed in this book. Great backstory, great character development, and very well put together.
A wonderful mix of sci-fi action, romance, humor, and just the right amount of 'what does it mean to be human' philosophy.
I can't recommend this book highly enough!"

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, in ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazaon review: "
I was about to give up on e:book sci-fi when I picked up this book. Mr. Welsh has set the stage for great series with an unlikely group of misfits who mesh well together. There is a little bit of several of my favorite themes thrown in to this delightful space opera including cybernetics, genetic engineering, and terraforming. There is moral theme throughout, which Mr. Welsh manages to pull off without being too judgemental or preachy. The action is well paced and serves more as backdrop for character development than as the only point of the story. This is the first time I have read a book by this author, but it will certainly not be the last. I highly recommend this book."

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback.  FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "What a great first book. I've read that this is the first of a series. I wholeheartedly hope so.
This work is different from other space "operas", in that it is raw, and unpolished. I say that as a compliment. It doesn't feel grandiose, at least so far, like other stories. The characters are very human, they fail, they are imperfect, the way they should be. The villains are warped, in many ways! I read this too quickly, haha, as I don't know how long I'll have to wait for the next installment. I think I'll re-read it. It's that good, IMO."

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon in ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Very impressive work by a new author. Very plausible universe, interesting variety of tech and bio engineering. Terrific main characters that I hope to see more of. Great plot, good pacing, sharp witty dialog, unpredictable just the way I like it. About the only thing I didn't like was the little chapter prologs, the information could have been weaved into the story just as well. For a buck, this is an absolute steal, buy it and enjoy.

Solid 5 star space adventure. I cant wait for the next installment in this universe rich in possibilities. "

CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This book has action... weird tech, and plenty of spectacular planets. I enjoyed the book immensely ( read it in 2 days)...overall the book was very entertaining. The book has a sort of Farscape feel to it. If you were a fan of the series then you will probably enjoy reading Chaos Quarter.
Quit reading the reviews already and just buy the book! You won't be sorry."

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Send someone on a "trek" into the dangerous unknown (like the Roman Legion told to march to the end of the Earth), hoping said individual doesn't come back (no one has, yet), facing aliens (or are they?), Humans (that's debatable). Plenty of action, plenty of twists and turns plot-wise, some of the weirdest individual characters you'll ever see, some of the funniest interactions between them that I've ever seen, all trying to survive. great story. I hope he has a sequel in the works. "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This book has everything. Characters you can emotionally connect with, occasional discourses on ethics, exciting space battles without devolving into long military play-by-play's, interesting ideas on genetic manipulation, and of course the best part – a crew of misfits and a beat up ship gallivanting around the Galaxy. I liked it so much I actually wrote a review, which is more than I can say for the last 20 or 30 sci-fi books I read."

CHAOS QUARTER, available on amazon, Ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Though "Chaos Quarter" is tagged as Military Sci-Fi, it is not exactly that. To be sure there are a few battles, but these are not the story's main theme or focus. At its heart, it is a story about a diverse group of flawed interesting characters thrown together by events who manage to overcome their personal challenges and differences to emerge scathed but whole. Issues ranging from religion to what it is to be truly human are touched on and along the way, the small band of misfits manage to overcome their past, their differences and a truly evil enemy. From what I could find, this is the author's first Sci-Fi offering and it shows great promise. I look forward to his future works both within the galaxy of the "Chaos Quarter" and beyond. I seldom give 5 stars but this works unique quality and the promise of more refined offerings from this author left me no choice. "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Five stars for a book that you would enjoy indoors on a cold Minnesota afternoon or on a travel day at the airport. A well crafted storyline with a varied assortment of characters that keep this story entertaining and interesting. This book shows that in the not to distant future we may very well look and act just like the alien civilizations we have been searching the galaxy for. A good read for ages and genders. "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Been reading science fiction all my life.....hard to find a book that gives life to the characters and has a great story....this is a space story plus....great story, great characters, great bad guys, great good guys....a fun read that should not be missed....buy it...and hope for a sequel....pray for a sequel....let's keep our fingers crossed this author keeps writing... "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I was impressed by the plot, the science and how the book developed from start to finish. It was not over the top and yet had enough drama to keep you reading .Some may argue about the moral and religious arguments but it is realistic to address those issues . The characters reminded me of the movie Serenity which I enjoyed .I like an easy read which this book is with thrill and too much stress. There was enough fighting and like how capable the starship was rather than being a piece of junk or over the top powerful. Very balanced indeed."

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "One lone soldier Floyd across "the open range, the wild west" of space trying to find out the secrets held on the far side. Along the way he picks up an odd ball crew. Now a race back home with the truth carried on board. A battle all the way back against an old enemy and a new one. Wild all the to the end! Great fun, a good read! "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited.


Also, keep are eye out for my next book, CHAOS QUARTER: SYNDICATE WAYS, available for pre-order, available for purchase August 16th!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This book has everything. Characters you can emotionally connect with, occasional discourses on ethics, exciting space battles without devolving into long military play-by-play's, interesting ideas on genetic manipulation, and of course the best part – a crew of misfits and a beat up ship gallivanting around the Galaxy. I liked it so much I actually wrote a review, which is more than I can say for the last 20 or 30 sci-fi books I read." 

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "Five stars for a book that you would enjoy indoors on a cold Minnesota afternoon or on a travel day at the airport. A well crafted storyline with a varied assortment of characters that keep this story entertaining and interesting. This book shows that in the not to distant future we may very well look and act just like the alien civilizations we have been searching the galaxy for. A good read for ages and genders. "

CHOAS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "This was just what I was looking for, a fun very readable space opera... and I caught it on sale for only 99 cents! I read the reviews after the book & I was glad to see it looks like the author is getting a lot of support from readers, not easy for self published writers to get the word out ..... I look forward to a sequel, hopefully it's in the works! "

CHAOS QUARTER, available from Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "One lone soldier Floyd across "the open range, the wild west" of space trying to find out the secrets held on the far side. Along the way he picks up an odd ball crew. Now a race back home with the truth carried on board. A battle all the way back against an old enemy and a new one. Wild all the to the end! Great fun, a good read!"

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "this is my first book by David Welch and I truly enjoyed it. I am a long time SF reader and I like adventures with humanity, humor and new ideas but I am picky about the maturity of the writing style. David Welch fills the bill and I'm looking forward to finding more of his books. "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback, FREE for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "A great read, a wonderful twist on the usual space action adventure story! I can't wait to see if there if there is a book two!!! A must read for any fellow SciFy nerd out there!! It's got it all; sex, love, action, adventure, drama and suspense!! "

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Also available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------



## David Welch (Aug 7, 2015)

From a five-star Amazon review: "I have not reach such as excellent "space opera" since the day I read Edmond Hamilton "Star Kings" in high school. It is fun, well-written, novel (no aliens) and has great, believable characters. All in all, its was a super-fun scifi novel to read; now I hope to see the saga continue."

CHAOS QUARTER, available on Amazon, ebook or paperback. Also available for Kindle Unlimited!


----------

